

Multilayer CSS - _s
http://operatino.github.io/MCSS/en/

======
crazygringo
I'd be interested in understanding this more... but the page seems to be all
about the "how" instead of the "why", and the terminology seems largely
undefined -- what exactly do they mean by "layer"? "Block"? What are "isolated
project modules"?

This article seems less than ideal for _introducing_ "MCSS". What are the
problems it's trying to fix? How is it unique in solving those problems? And
how does it differ from other ways of solving those problems? In what kinds of
projects is it recommended, and for what kinds of projects is it less useful,
or overkill?

------
sriharis
Most of the CSS methodologies today, OOCSS, SMACSS, and now MCSS address the
organization and maintainability of CSS. And all the examples they quote,
pertain to large codebases. What I'd like to see and learn, is a methodology
that details refactoring CSS iteratively as the codebase grows.

------
GhotiFish
I have no idea what MCSS is.

The documentation won't tell me.

~~~
rjd
Judging by what I can tell its basically using CSS in the way it was
designed... using inheritance etc... chuck in some best practices and well...
I suppose its ok, but its what you should be doing for sanities sake anyway,
no need for a special name or framework.

